# [2011] Latest Hanoi Pics



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

- Latest Hanoi Pics 2009
- Latest Hanoi Pics 2010 _(1000th Anniversary)_










photo by hungnvpro


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by fridaycafe


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phuongphit


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Kiên


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

>>> scroll










photo by thaitai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi*










photo by songchay


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Data Ng


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hip-hip


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

tq said:


> photo by Data Ng




wonderful photos....


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

You've got it.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi*










photo by sinbad


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vince2047


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Street Life*
































































photo by adamchai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuankhanh94


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by VickyR.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hanoitv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tronghung_tk


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thai_meo


----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like such a romantic city. Great job!


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

it is  except unfriendly trafic, Hanoi has quite a romatic landscape with many lakes, big and small, scattered around the town


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> it is  except unfriendly trafic, Hanoi has quite a romatic landscape with many lakes, big and small, scattered around the town


yes indeed. The city changes dramatically once the traffic is gone. We Hanoians know that this only happen on TET (Vietnamese New Year) when most people return back to their villages. Another time to explore the romantic side of Hanoi is in the morning. I find her to be incredible peacefully.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by haithanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by [HT]


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Peach Blossom*
_...means spring is approaching_










photo by Mjnh Nguyen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by runner


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Jet Li* 
_in Hanoi_










photo by nhabaohamchoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by KimKim


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ntmilan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Upper Tayho*










photo by Raphael Olivier


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

popcorn69 said:


> all your pictures you have posted are amazing tq, and i love your sense of art .Please keep this thread up


you should help me keep this thread alive...the more Hanoians contribute the bigger the varieties in picture content.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Quat Tree*
_another symbol of Northern Vietnamese culture_










photo by HQ-empire


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Xomnhiepanh*


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

photo by dthang88


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

photo by vh_savatage


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*St. Joseph Cathedral*



















*Pho*
_Beef noodle soup - Vietnam's national dish_










_Former Vietnamese Script_










photo by saraoverthesea


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ngtoan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by semerick30


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hungmna1tp


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by woohyuk188


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuantabk86


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Sơn Marki


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vinh_khkt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by qn.design


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trung81187


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dan toan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by perfil


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Landmark Tower*










photo by Wayne_Jericho


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tango


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Going out on Tet​*
_scenary: Old Quarter_​
































photo by Lazy Panther for Kenh14.vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Going out on Tet*
_scenary: in front of Ho-Chi-Minh Mausoleum/ governmental area_

















photo by Hương Ngân for Kenh14.vn​


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*One Morning on Tet*










































































photo by Viết Thành for Hanoimoi newspaper​


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

photo by Sơn Marki Flickr


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

photo by Sơn MarkiFlickr


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

photo by minhducttxvn for Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mrmrdinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Upper Tayho*










photo by leearchi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

... by Amoris Vena, on Flickr


... by Amoris Vena, on Flickr


... by Amoris Vena, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Phun by huntergol, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Peach Flower Garden*


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

New School Look, Old School Charm by colin grubbs, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Street Food*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nukia/5478283000/ by NukiA, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nukia/5478264406/ by NukiA, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nukia/5477659291/ by NukiA, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nukia/5477656453/ by NukiA, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nukia/5477646033/ by NukiA, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*The last few days of winter...*


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


Untitled by NukiA, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by wallfleur


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Bus Hà Nội by nguyenthangce, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by J a c k i e |org


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dan toan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5457897622/ by minhduc.nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi*


Spring in Bavi Homestead by Ba Vi Homestead, on Flickr


Vit by Ba Vi Homestead, on Flickr


Mua lua chin by Ba Vi Homestead, on Flickr


Song Da by Ba Vi Homestead, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trainhic


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by chuot beo


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *perfil*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Kim-ma Street*










photo by qn.design


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*The Ceramic Road*










photo by thanhlongfoto


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by danh khoa


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Today it gets colder. Hanoi rains ....
























Photo by *Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập*


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

flowers down the street
















Photo by *nguyenducviet711*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by xiphe


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by KaiSmile


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Milk Flower*


Lan 220 - Dien Bien Phu by LanBluespace, on Flickr


Lan 219 - Phan Dinh Phung by LanBluespace, on Flickr


Lan 218 - Bach Thao1 by LanBluespace, on Flickr


Hoa Sua -(13-03-2011)- nha hat lon by LanBluespace, on Flickr


Lan 217 by LanBluespace, on Flickr


Hoa Sua - KTX Me Tri` (12-03-2011) by LanBluespace, on Flickr


Hoa Sua - KTX Me Tri` (12-03-2011) by LanBluespace, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

allo, mama! by .Pag, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vietk0n


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by BAO TRI


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*painting*










source: Vy ♥


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Winter in Hanoi by Green Guava, on Flickr


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *DUC_SLA*


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *Dangquangtran*


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *Dangquangtran*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page13/


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by NUKI


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by BILL


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuanduc_pro


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos from Hanoi are always very nice and interesting


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by happyH


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

pan-1 by ourmanwhere, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoian girl*










photo by Jacobi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Turtle Tower*










photo by trung81187


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

shadow of the day  by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


IMG_0695 by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


tuổi thơ tôi  by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


morning exercise by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


waiting for the sun by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


tiếng sáo by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


IMG_9395 by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Akari nghèo mạt rệp


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Nhà Thờ Hà Nội by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Kiểm tra An Ninh by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Backstreet Boys in HaNoi by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Vườn Hồng by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Chiều Hồ Tây by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Hoa Ban tím by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Bác Phượng by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Ốc... by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr

 Thùy Dương...Múa by Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

On Fire - After the Blue Hour (Ha Noi, Vietnam) by framptoP - the amateur, on Flickr


Blue Hour in Ha Noi Vietnam by framptoP - the amateur, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by DUC_SLA


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Village of Bat Trang by photodrum, on Flickr


Village of Bat Trang by photodrum, on Flickr


Hanoi and surrounds 2011-1346.jpg by photodrum, on Flickr


Hanoi and surrounds 2011-0740.jpg by photodrum, on Flickr


Hanoi and surrounds 2011-7953.jpg by photodrum, on Flickr


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *Aramix*








Photo by *chris1699*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again interesting and also very nice photos from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*August Revolution Square*










photo by vithanius


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*International Typographic Design Exhibition*


TDC 56 exhibition in Hanoi by RMAHanoi, on Flickr


TDC 56 exhibition in Hanoi by RMAHanoi, on Flickr


TDC 56 exhibition in Hanoi by RMAHanoi, on Flickr


TDC 56 exhibition in Hanoi by RMAHanoi, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by blacknc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

rush hour by taveshala, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by QuachQuach


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

000004-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Phim-3 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Phim by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000069 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Sưa by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Sưa by 
congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Tượng đài Lê nin by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000059-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000060-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Cha & con by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000054-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000053-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000051-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000052-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000043-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000042-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


000006-2 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi First day in Sun...*



















photo by Minh Anh Voyage Galery


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Phim-24 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Phim-23 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Phim-21 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Phim-18 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Phim-19 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


Phim-13 by congailacaidinhri, on Flickr


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

nice selection nvc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Spring Street Style*


source: Kenh14.vn, Lookbook.nu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

I really like pics of the elderly in Hanoi, especially when they are photographed in a charming background. Their faces are full of stories.










photo by NHANCUVI


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by duongtu8


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

I try to live up this thread with more "lifestyle" pics.

*This Is Us Tour - Backstreet Boys*

_> Airport_



















_> VIP Party @ Pacific Place_





































_> Concert @ My Dinh National Stadium_



















_source: thebackstreetboys.com.br, 60s.com.vn, Kenh14.vn_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Landmark 72*
_Phamhung Boulevard_

This is an aprtment - hotel -office complex. InterContinental Hotel, Parkson Department Store and Lotte Cinema will open soon here.



















photo by vutuantv


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *nguyencanhtung*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by danh khoa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Photoshooting @ the famous Hanoi House Cafe *
_47A, Ly Quoc-su, Hanoi_




























source: Kenh14.vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Eldery - Foreigner - Kids*














































photo by Teddy ™


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ You have good taste in picking photos buddy. Well done. Super photos.kay:


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *Milan1412 / Phan Hữu Lập*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by SINBAD


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *Khoaviet*








Photo by *Duc John*








Photo by *Creative Vacuum*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Teddy ™


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Cafe Pho Co by Sean Frego, on Flickr


Cafe Pho Co by Sean Frego, on Flickr


Cafe Pho Co by Sean Frego, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Kiên


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tubor


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Movenpick Hotel by iamgist, on Flickr


Room 301 by iamgist, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi - Amsterdam High School*





































































































photo by Lazy Panther for Kenh14.vn


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc498/mrhanoi/51320216-1.jpg


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well ,i appreciate all of your contributions to this thread (which was started by tq) ...i dont know how to say this ...but seems like you guys don't really pick up carefully your pictures/videos which to post and which not ,that makes this thread and Hanoi different from other cites .
Please see this thread from the beginning (or even 2009 and 2010 threads) you will see what i mean 
Again ,thanks to all of you guys ,im a bit busy this time so i'll try my best to contribute ^_^


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

photo by dtthang88


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

photos by  Mr.KeySaKer


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

photos by binhdong


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Chuon Chuon quan


















photos by phswien on Flickr


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc498/mrhanoi/15549721.jpg


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/page2/


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photo by *phanthoailinh*
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5228/5624470308_e4b4cc81de_b.jpg


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photos by me


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sói


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_in front of a store in the Old Quarter..._










photo by anhcobra


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by aramix80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by blacknc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by danh khoa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by http://xomnhiepanh.com/index.php?mod=user&act=profile&u=17201


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thang-cong lake area*










*Hoankiem lake area*










photo by HQ-empire


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hanoi_autumn_85


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by NDTfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

If life 's so short by Lee :| [ Autism Team =)) ], on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoians*


ARM110411-069 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110410-054 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110410-051 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110410-044 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110408-016 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110414-337 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110411-293 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110410-257 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110410-252 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110405-165 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


ARM110414-160 by Martin ARGYROGLO, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*street bookstore*










photo by Quynhchibi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*morning coffee*










photo by dean


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by achthinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi 3 by Kristina Elena Queroljico, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi, Vietnam by k.i.e.t., on Flickr


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluesea161/


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Hanoi
















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/phongnt08/page3/


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirdbeat/page1118/


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photos by daihocsi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/daihocsi/page2/


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Photos by daihocsi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/daihocsi/page2/


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*PetroVietnam "Langha" Tower*










photo by tuandslr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sonmo


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love Hanoi, I love Vietnam! wonderful pics!!


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Interesting Paris-like sidewalk seating, Hanoi version.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhantran


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sinbad


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lopez


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

i think the hot season has come too early this year if I'm not wrong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Caugiay District*










photo by zeroch


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Thai_Meo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*InterContinental Westlake Hotel*










*Hanoi Stock Exchange*










photo by *linhwsk


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi lady, what are you waiting for? by www.soiphotography.me, on Flickr


Khach hang by JA Studio, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Smiles - Những nụ cười (2) by iMuss, on Flickr


Phố nhà thờ buổi sớm by iMuss, on Flickr


Già - Chim by iMuss, on Flickr


Hà Nội những ngày tháng 4 by iMuss, on Flickr


Gấu chụp(6) by iMuss, on Flickr


Gấu chụp by iMuss, on Flickr


Gấu chụp(2) by iMuss, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

West lake by Stone Corleone, on Flickr


West lake couples by Stone Corleone, on Flickr


Polices in My Dinh by Stone Corleone, on Flickr


Hanoi highview by Stone Corleone, on Flickr


Tháp Rùa, Hồ Gươm by Stone Corleone, on Flickr


Hanoi Street by Stone Corleone, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by DAVICA


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by khuongthuong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Ánh sáng cuối ngày (The light of day ending) by Nhân Trần, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

u and i ... by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


30-4 west lake hanoi  by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Entering Chaap Gallery by MEESHLE, on Flickr


Entering Chaap Gallery by MEESHLE, on Flickr


Inside Chaap Gallery by MEESHLE, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

IMG_0242 by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr


IMG_0538 by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr


IMG_0541 by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Phan Dinh Phung Boulevard*
_one of the most beautiful streets in Hanoi_










photo by hanoihtv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sinbad


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by colin_loo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by DTBの写真撮影


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

glory sunset by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by Phuong CAO, on Flickr


Untitled by Phuong CAO, on Flickr


Untitled by Phuong CAO, on Flickr


Untitled by Phuong CAO, on Flickr


Untitled by Phuong CAO, on Flickr


Untitled by Phuong CAO, on Flickr


Untitled by Phuong CAO, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Earth Hour 2011 in center of Hanoi - Vietnam  by KTS Nguyen Phu Duc, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hieuorion


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by chumanhtuan


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Interesting city


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

brazilteen said:


> Interesting city


thank you for the warm comment


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Phan Dinh Phung Street must be the top place for photographers in Hanoi right now....










photo by hanoihtv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

street life videos


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hieuorion


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sule


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Hanoi
































http://www.panoramio.com/user/5784188


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5784188


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuta_5d


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dreaming.outloud


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lozim3


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

nice city.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuta_5d


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hongtrung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by beanhue


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by duck555


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


Untitled by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

I just saw the entire thread.. it's beautiful ! and the quality of the photos is great, congratulations !

(Sorry for my ignorance, but in some photos I saw people wearing thick coats and heavy jackets.. I know Hanoi has some cool days in winter.. but not so cool. I wonder if it's an exageration of the people in those photos, or there are really cold days in Hanoi's winter??  )


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

felip said:


> I just saw the entire thread.. it's beautiful ! and the quality of the photos is great, congratulations !
> 
> (Sorry for my ignorance, but in some photos I saw people wearing thick coats and heavy jackets.. I know Hanoi has some cool days in winter.. but not so cool. I wonder if it's an exageration of the people in those photos, or there are really cold days in Hanoi's winter??  )


thanks for watching and your kind comment 
If u call 7 degrees Ceisius/~44*F is very cold then yes , the temperature winter in Hanoi can drop to that level . Plus Vietnam is a tropical country


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

felip said:


> I just saw the entire thread.. it's beautiful ! and the quality of the photos is great, congratulations !
> 
> (Sorry for my ignorance, but in some photos I saw people wearing thick coats and heavy jackets.. I know Hanoi has some cool days in winter.. but not so cool. I wonder if it's an exageration of the people in those photos, or there are really cold days in Hanoi's winter??  )


thanks for the comment from me as well. 6 degree and the non-existence of snow makes Hanoi "look" not co sold in eyes of some Westerners. However, it "feels" a lot colder due the higher humidity during winter and the lack of public and private heating which makes Hanoi quite unbearably even to expats. I think many people sometimes forget that Hanoi is actually in a slightly different climate zone then the rest of Southeastasia and Vietnam. In the subtropical zone, which includes Hongkong, Shanghai, Taiwan, Southern Japan and Spain...we do have 4 seasons. They are not distinctive as the 4 seasons in the moderate zones, but still differ from each other yet.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by conbaky


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Phan Dinh Phung Boulevard*










photo by shotgun911


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_in the village_










photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Langha Street*
_Midtown_










photo by tuta_5d


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_sunset at Westlake_


Chúc Ông mặt trời ngủ ngon (Good night the sun!!!) by Nhân Trần, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_...in the city_

gió ơi by Tùng trẻ thơ, on Flickr
_
...in the outskirt_

16800031-1 by Tùng trẻ thơ, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_seeking for inspiration..._


A chance of sunshine - Jimmy's by kent_0912, on Flickr


Senior syndrome | May by kent_0912, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Red River*


Chương Dương Bridge by Alek™, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Old Quarter at night_


sáng giăng by dan toan, on Flickr


sáng giăng by dan toan, on Flickr

*Old Quarter during day*


hang luoc by dan toan, on Flickr

_Hoankiem Lake during the day_


chiều bên hồ gươm by dan toan, on Flickr


ho guom by dan toan, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_a small alley in the Old Quarter_


Hanoi by Poxxel, on Flickr

*VSAK Day*


Hanoi - Zeremonie bei der Ein-Säulen-Pagode by Poxxel, on Flickr


Hanoi - Park am Literatur-Tempel by Poxxel, on Flickr

*Temple of Literature *
_built in the 11th century_


Hanoi - Literatur-Tempel by Poxxel, on Flickr


Hanoi -St.-Joseph-Kathedrale by Poxxel, on Flickr

_library_


Hanoi by Poxxel, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

West lake by 35mm ♥, on Flickr


Citroen in Sofitel Metropole Hanoi by 35mm ♥, on Flickr


Banana by 35mm ♥, on Flickr


Muse café shop by 35mm ♥, on Flickr


West Lake (view from Eureka coffee) by 35mm ♥, on Flickr


Hồng Vân - Long Vân restaurant by 35mm ♥, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Tranquility... by 35mm ♥, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*French Quarter*



















photo by Quang Minh


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos once again


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_in the Diplomatic Quarter of Badinh District_










photo by _blackscorpion_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Trang chim


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Rhum1


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

popcorn69 said:


> thanks for watching and your kind comment
> If u call 7 degrees Ceisius/~44*F is very cold then yes , the temperature winter in Hanoi can drop to that level . Plus Vietnam is a tropical country





tq said:


> thanks for the comment from me as well. 6 degree and the non-existence of snow makes Hanoi "look" not co sold in eyes of some Westerners. However, it "feels" a lot colder due the higher humidity during winter and the lack of public and private heating which makes Hanoi quite unbearably even to expats. I think many people sometimes forget that Hanoi is actually in a slightly different climate zone then the rest of Southeastasia and Vietnam. In the subtropical zone, which includes Hongkong, Shanghai, Taiwan, Southern Japan and Spain...we do have 4 seasons. They are not distinctive as the 4 seasons in the moderate zones, but still differ from each other yet.


Thanks you both for the info.. it's usual for us living so far away, to think that all southeast Asia is the same (and not only in terms of weather) which of course is a mistake, and it's precisely this kind of threads which help us to solve those mistakes .. so thanks again, and now let's continue enjoyning the thread.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Chuongduong Bridge*










*Longbien Bridge*



















photo by chikhanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Around the town..._






















































































































photo by chikhanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Sơn Marki


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Sơn Marki


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Dai-Co-Viet Boulevard*
















































​


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Lazyanh for Kenh14​


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by NSNA Hoàng Minh/
puplished in Hànộimới e-newsaper on 1st June 2011​


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by (SSC member) rooney231189


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by (SSC member) rooney231189


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by by Hòa Ngô Huy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by (SCC member) nvc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by (SCC member) [email protected] Lê


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

*View from Daewoo Hotel*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by BILL


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Arcturus October


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Landmark72 Tower*
_Phamhung Boulevard - Westside_










photo by davica


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Giangvo Lake*










photo by zikzackchocolate


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by super-wide


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*
_Hanoi Downtown during blossom season_










photo by truongDM


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westside*










photo by vitahnius


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Sunset over Red River*










by me


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_in the yard..._










photo by kanishi


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

hanoi rocks


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

pics by me:


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ceramic Road*










photo by dangtv80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Kim Ma Street*










photo by


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Protest in front of Chinese embassy..._










photo by hatung89


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by GEOtu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by peacy98


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westside*
_all the new construction gets build here_



















photo by elevonic (SCC)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by NTDfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by De Fish


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Ảnh007 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Ảnh006 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

Green city, pics by me


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kutheo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5807301726/ by Mr_Phieu, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5806663825/ by Mr_Phieu, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5806735087/ by Mr_Phieu, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5806691739/ by Mr_Phieu, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5807271788/ by Mr_Phieu, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5807115686/ by Mr_Phieu, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hong River*










*Tay Lake*



















photo by ken2004 (SCC)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by minhhieuvnpt (SCC)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by anhtuan303


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lensfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

reflection of sunset - Ho Tay by n_dangthuy, on Flickr


Sunset on westlake/ Ho Tay, hanoi by n_dangthuy, on Flickr


still sunset in Ho Tay, Hanoi by n_dangthuy, on Flickr


Chiều hồ Tây... by n_dangthuy, on Flickr


Chiều Hồ Tây by n_dangthuy, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm curious do you non-Hanoians see something in Hanoi which can't be seen anywhere else in the world?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by linhpham89


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Landmark72*










photo by ken2004 (SCC)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by Khốt, on Flickr


Vuon hoa Hang Dau by Khốt, on Flickr


2011 by Khốt, on Flickr


Untitled by Khốt, on Flickr


Yellow daisy by Khốt, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I heard that a person of Hanoi was very kind.
The Vietnamese thinks the sense of beauty to be high.
A Japanese likes Vietnam.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

japanese001 said:


> I heard that a person of Hanoi was very kind.
> The Vietnamese thinks the sense of beauty to be high.
> A Japanese likes Vietnam.


oh!^^


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

japanese001 said:


> I heard that a person of Hanoi was very kind.
> The Vietnamese thinks the sense of beauty to be high.
> A Japanese likes Vietnam.


thanks for your kind words


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by NMH (SCC)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

beautiful clip with Hanoi in the background.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by SONMO


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

51CU0066 by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


Untitled by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


Untitled by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuykyanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Gods is looking down on us by siz_tecz, on Flickr


Abtract by siz_tecz, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*5th CAMA Festival*


Commens - CAMA Festival 5, Hanoi, May 2011 by xencircle, on Flickr


Okamoto's - CAMA Festival 5, Hanoi, May 2011 by xencircle, on Flickr


P.K.14 - CAMA Festival 5, Hanoi, May 2011 by xencircle, on Flickr


P.K.14 - CAMA Festival 5, Hanoi, May 2011 by xencircle, on Flickr


Gibbon Suburbia -CAMA Festival 5, Hanoi, May 2011 by xencircle, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hong River*










photo by frozennazure


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by huyen510


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by coid80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Phamhung Boulevard*










photo by contraitomo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Chiều thứ 3 by nuclear762, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842221346/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842219450/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841667879/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841668111/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842215362/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842216058/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841675387/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842223184/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842252088/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/48969[email protected]/5841703119/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842246236/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842245856/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841702275/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841700029/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Landmark72*





































photo by ken2004 (SCC)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by elevonic


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ngoc-khanh Lake*










photo by Silv3rdslr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by anhcobra


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hennessy niteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee \m/ by KooDipsy☮, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841703585/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841702825/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842248802/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841699329/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841675757/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

tq said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841699329/ by dark_goku_vn 1337, on Flickr


SHISEIDO discovery


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by quannh6392


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by SINBAD


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cangcam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by giang_famj


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Lotus by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


000017-2 by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


Untitled by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


000018 by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi French Quarter* by Thang Bui

http://www.360cities.net/image/happy-new-year-celebration-in-hanoi-4


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Street Style*
































































photo by Kenh14.vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Nothing .. by Lee :| [ Autism Team =)) ], on Flickr


Days of June by Lee :| [ Autism Team =)) ], on Flickr


Tal show with 2AM  by Lee :| [ Autism Team =)) ], on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_a rainy summer_


Vietnam Hanoi  by 黑雪茄, on Flickr


IVietnam Hanoi  by 黑雪茄, on Flickr


Vietnam Hanoi  by 黑雪茄, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Hanoi trough the lense of a Japanese tourist..._

*Thanglong Water Puppet Theatre*

水上人形劇 by maipooky, on Flickr


人形が・・カメラ目線 by maipooky, on Flickr

*An-ngon Restaurant*
_authentic northern Vietnamese cuisine_


ブンチャーを作ってくれる by maipooky, on Flickr


バインクォンだったっけ？ by maipooky, on Flickr


BBQ by maipooky, on Flickr


バイクの合間をうまーく渡ります by maipooky, on Flickr


ナイトマーケット散策 by maipooky, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*special post*

*Protest in Paris*
_oversea Vietnamese community_


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (55) by maixuantung, on Flickr


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (54) by maixuantung, on Flickr


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (53) by maixuantung, on Flickr


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (42) by maixuantung, on Flickr


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (40) by maixuantung, on Flickr


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (38) by maixuantung, on Flickr


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (24) by maixuantung, on Flickr


[email protected] 24 juin - manifestation (17) by maixuantung, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

My Hanoi, I'll miss u .. by - Naruto311 - baboom -, on Flickr


The Bridge, the Lake and the Sky by - Naruto311 - baboom -, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

just for fun   by - Naruto311 - baboom -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great photos from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Day 128 by Data Ng, on Flickr


Day 129 by Data Ng, on Flickr


Day 130 by Data Ng, on Flickr


Day 149 by Data Ng, on Flickr


Day 174  by Data Ng, on Flickr


Day 177  by Data Ng, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Quan Thanh Pagoda by michaelpidgeon, on Flickr


Election poster for 2011 Vietnamese elections by michaelpidgeon, on Flickr

*Hanoi Capital Region*
_Hoabinh Province_


Hoa Binh Dam by michaelpidgeon, on Flickr


Cathedral by michaelpidgeon, on Flickr


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

*I've heard this name, HANOI, so many times back in the 70's...You know, it's impossible for me how to explain how I feel just looking at the pictures posted in this thread...So much happiness in the streets, so colorful, so relaxed! Nothing that could possible reminds all those suffering we saw in those days...I'm happy!*


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

The streets are both lively and livable, great pictures.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hong River*










photo by vithanius


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

tq said:


> My Hanoi, I'll miss u .. by - Naruto311 - baboom -, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Bridge, the Lake and the Sky by - Naruto311 - baboom -, on Flickr




awesome.....:cheers1:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Exercising with Fans by astraphie, on Flickr


Flowers in Hanoi by astraphie, on Flickr


Morning Exercise in Hanoi by astraphie, on Flickr



> We happened to be walking around Hanoi at 5 in the morning and discovered the place alive with people exercising; dancing, jogging, stretching, badminton...there were even morning classes in aerobics, tai chi and whatever else took their fancy!



astraphie (Flickr)​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed some of those recent photos are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by i.averbuch


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Cơn dông thành phố - SONMO


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo of Hanoi, i like it


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*"Đường xa Mây trắng"* - concert
_(White Cloud Road)_

Thanh Lam _- Vietnamese singer_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/haithanh/5869732185/ by haithanh, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/haithanh/5869812847/ by haithanh, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/haithanh/5881508394/ by haithanh, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

^^
Is this a real mannequin?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hotay*
_view on Nam Thanglong urban area_










photo by walknam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoang-cau Lake*
_metro-line u/c_










photo by Arch_Linh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

japanese001 said:


> ^^
> Is this a real mannequin?


yes, those are real ^_^


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

tq said:


> *Hoang-cau Lake*
> _metro-line u/c_
> 
> 
> ...


hope this skytrain will be completed soon!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Pot Game*


The Pot Game by Urban Safari, on Flickr


The Pot Game by Urban Safari, on Flickr

*KOTO Restaurant*


Young Chefs by Urban Safari, on Flickr


Jimmy Pham by Urban Safari, on Flickr


Lunch at KOTO by Urban Safari, on Flickr


Lunch at KOTO by Urban Safari, on Flickr


Hanoi pottery factory by Urban Safari, on Flickr


Hanoi Night Market by Urban Safari, on Flickr


Meat Market by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by minhdh275


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Noibai Int'l Airport*
_new control tower_










photo by Bui Tuan Khiem


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Vietnam Airlines* 
_Noibai Airport_










photo by Khuat Quang Huy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Kiên


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Phamhung Corridor*
_new developments in western part of Hanoi_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi District*
_green lung of Hanoi_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/riarebrand/5827694470/ by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/riarebrand/5824906742/ by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/riarebrand/5824344981/ by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Parzival*
_Hanoi Opera House_


Blutige Menschenhaut by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


Blutige Menschenhaut by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


Blanchefleur by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


Society by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


Wo Ist Gott Und Lektion 2 by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


Merlins Lied by ThankBrand [ a.k.a Riarebrand ], on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Mưa HN by Tel:0989080921/My Facebook: Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Mưa HN by Tel:0989080921/My Facebook: Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Classic Car by Tel:0989080921/My Facebook: Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


Bố của Khánh... by Tel:0989080921/My Facebook: Phan Hữu Lập, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Covang Flower*










photo by viet_phoco


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

tq said:


>


This is a beautiful street.
I look forward to completion.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_horizontal:_ a summer in Hanoi....


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896861428/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896291859/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896291177/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896290795/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896859074/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896287975/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896166855/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896163191/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896159821/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896154621/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896152625/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896722706/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896721922/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896719772/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896146589/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896708882/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896114557/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896113811/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896111405/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896104611/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896674356/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896671086/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896101179/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896670782/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896677176/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896135973/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896705242/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896704316/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896703230/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896132983/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896702556/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholaschin/5896137359/ by nich0145chin, on Flickr


IMG_3670 by nich0145chin, on Flickr


IMG_3659 by nich0145chin, on Flickr


IMG_3658 by nich0145chin, on Flickr


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Cars*
_French Quarter_


1989 Cadillac Fleetwood Sixty Special by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


Mercedes Benz C Class T Modell by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


2012 Bentley Mulsane by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


2012 Bentley Mulsane by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


Range Rover Sport by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


Mini Cooper Convertible by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


Mercedes Benz SLK Class by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


Audi A8l W12 by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


Mazda Tribute by TAKESHI Collection, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Le train ! by 2., on Flickr


Alignement by 2., on Flickr


Alignement by 2., on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Gazing Westward by Olympus Imaging Australia, on Flickr


Evening Haze by Olympus Imaging Australia, on Flickr


Hanoi Panorama by Olympus Imaging Australia, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Sofitel Legend Metropole*
_the oldest hotel in Hanoi_


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi, Vietnam by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


La Terrasse du Metropole by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr

 Bath by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Club Room, Opera Wing by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Club Room bathroom, Opera Wing by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


La Terrasse du Metropole by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Chocolate buffet by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi, Vietnam by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Metropole Hanoi, bathroom by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


La Terrasse du Metropole by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Breakfast at Spices Garden, Metropole Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

The Huc bridge, Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi, Vietnam, Indochina by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi, Old Quarter by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi, Old Quarter by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi Streets by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Old woman, Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Temple of Literature, Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi Bird Cages by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi, Old Quarter by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Ngoc Son Temple, Hanoi, Vietnam by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi, Old Quarter by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Temple of Literature, Hanoi by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi, Old Quarter by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Ngoc Son Temple, Hanoi, Vietnam by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


Hanoi, Old Quarter by Daniel Laskowski & Luiza, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi District*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/o-studio/5956627693/ by Ồ studio | opro.vn | Đăng Thiện | 黎灯善, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/o-studio/5957659060/ by Ồ studio | opro.vn | Đăng Thiện | 黎灯善, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Temple of Literature*



















*The-huc Bridge*



















*One Pillar Pagoda*










*Ly-Quoc-Su Temple*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Lotus pond @ Westlake*


Lotus season by nqa, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Wroo2311


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trangtien Plaza *
_(currently under renovation)_










photo by Kevil20


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by missingyou2410


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hotay Waterfront*










*Hotay Amusement Park*










photo by cangcam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Financial Quarter*
_Hoankiem District_










*The Hanoi Museum*
_Tuliem District_










photo by arch_phamhai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by jimmykhanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by wujunhe


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, the *Sofitel Legend Metropole* hotel looks amazing! Very classy. Well worth a visit no doubt! :cheers:


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

pics by me:


----------



## hndnsg (Jun 23, 2011)

*Westside*


nvc said:


>


*Districts of Dong Da, Ba Dinh & Tu Liem*


ken2004 said:


>


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by sinbad


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Phuxuyen Town*
_among the five future satallite cities of Hanoi_


No title... by nikon.hanoi, on Flickr


Trưa vắng... (explored) by nikon.hanoi, on Flickr


Tương Tư... by nikon.hanoi, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nam-Thanglong*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/milivista/5978828376/ by mr.milivista, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/milivista/5977711609/ by mr.milivista, on Flickr


----------



## times_city (Apr 9, 2011)

*HANOI 2011*


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

The insanity schedule is supposed for you of varying fitness levels - the single thing that is required is determination and motivation in order to complete the workout. The Insanity Workout is totally focused on it's title.
Quite a few homemakers may ask this query of how to get rid of fruit flies from their residence without having to spend far too a lot money on skilled pest controls and other such methods.
hcg diet plan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Wroo2311


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*a married Hanoi couple*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jastudio/5976870560/ by JA Studio, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoian by [NATUAN] - نگوین انه توان, on Flickr


Hanoian by [NATUAN] - نگوین انه توان, on Flickr


Hanoian by [NATUAN] - نگوین انه توان, on Flickr


Hanoian by [NATUAN] - نگوین انه توان, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

good morning hanoi ! by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


mùa hè chiều thẳng đứng =) by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


cụ Hải by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


peaceful by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

my sleepy face by luci lucius, on Flickr


la maison | outside by luci lucius, on Flickr


maison-19 by luci lucius, on Flickr


maison-20 by luci lucius, on Flickr


me before my trip to Saigon by luci lucius, on Flickr


she enjoying the wind by luci lucius, on Flickr


she by luci lucius, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ngoquyen Street*










*Concoc Garden*










*Green Tangerine Restaurant*



















*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by B'Coz


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem District*



















*Midtown + Westside*
_(Badinh, Caugiay, Tuliem Districts)_










photo by minhhieuvnpt (scc)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem District*





































photo by ken2004 (ssc)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westside*
_view from Nam-Thanglong urban area - Xuandinh Ward - Tayho District_










photo by Wroo2311


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Downtown*


Rain night by -T.I-, on Flickr


Rain... by -T.I-, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Mr.Ku_photo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

. by 2., on Flickr


. by 2., on Flickr


Roots and culture by 2., on Flickr


L'art d'aménager l'espace by 2., on Flickr


Roots and culture by 2., on Flickr


Mur flottant by 2., on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Construction site of Ciputra Mall*
- Nam-Thanglong urban area
- Retail Gross Leasable Area: 200,000 sqm
- total site area: 7.3 Ha
- opening slated for 2012



















view from the construction to the Upper Tayho peninsula 










photo by ken2004 (scc)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Phamhung Corridor*
_view from The Hanoi Museum_


Hanoirama by [NATUAN] - نگوین انه توان, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Landmark72*
_Serviced Apartments - Office - Parkson Department Store - InterContinental Hotel_










photo by Wroo2311


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Downtown*
_summer is rain season_










photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Imperial Citadel of Thang Long*
_UNESCO World Heritage Site_


Hoàng Thành by ngocnta.1311, on Flickr


Cột cờ Hà Nội by ngocnta.1311, on Flickr


Hoàng Thành by ngocnta.1311, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nam-Thanglong*
new urban area @ Northwest Westlake










photo by Wroo2311


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by titaneur


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by haikeu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoian couple*
_typical Vietnamese clothes for newlyweds photos_










photo by Khanhphoto


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Expats*










photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Exhibition*
_new Hanoi Masterplan_










photo by Davica


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

ho guom xanh by dan toan, on Flickr


nga tu so by dan toan, on Flickr


khuat duy tien  by dan toan, on Flickr


khuat duy tien by dan toan, on Flickr


le van luong by dan toan, on Flickr


highway by dan toan, on Flickr


vertical by dan toan, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

JUN_5624 by June25th, on Flickr


Set up for "Sing me a love song" by June25th, on Flickr


Out of commission by June25th, on Flickr


Street shooter by June25th, on Flickr


The Confrontation by June25th, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Sport Club*
_Westlake_


Hanoi Club by Wide Eyed Tours, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nam-Thanglong *
_new urban area development_










photo by Wroo2311


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

bikescape - Hanoi by Distra, on Flickr


souvenirs - Hanoi by Distra, on Flickr


temple bridge - Hanoi by Distra, on Flickr


Water puppets - hello! by Distra, on Flickr


Lone bike and hat - Hanoi by Distra, on Flickr


Vietnamese coffee by Distra, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi Hanoi by Zinnie Pham, on Flickr


La bibliothèque by Zinnie Pham, on Flickr


Secrerto café by Zinnie Pham, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Next to the City Post Office by maianhvk, on Flickr


State Treasury by maianhvk, on Flickr


Fanny ice-cream and Emeraude Tourist by maianhvk, on Flickr


Café corner by maianhvk, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nhattan Bridge*
_under construction_




























photo by ken2004 (scc)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

back: *Ministry of Public and Security*
front: *Metro Cash&Carry*










photo by minhhieuvnpt (scc)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*The Manor Residence*


Thap doi by Huy Vũ, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoguom*


How dare you!!! by www.soiphotography.me, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Sunset over west lake by bealy, on Flickr


View into Hanoi by bealy, on Flickr


View over west lake by bealy, on Flickr


West lake sunset by bealy, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Yesterday... by nikon.hanoi, on Flickr


No title...(Explored) by nikon.hanoi, on Flickr


Tình quê... by nikon.hanoi, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Vietnam. Hanoi y la luna (1) by fdecastrob, on Flickr


Citröen 1953. by fdecastrob, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ngon Restaurant*


Quan an Ngon by AC84, on Flickr

*Green Tangerine Restaurant*


Green Tangerine by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Downtown*


Hoan Kiem Lake by AC84, on Flickr


Tortoise Pagoda by AC84, on Flickr


26 by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Ba Vì National Park (Hanoi, Vietnam) ★ Explored ★ by Ồ studio | opro.vn | Đăng Thiện | 黎灯善, on Flickr


----------



## minhhieuvnpt (Apr 29, 2010)

HaNoi city...
My clip:


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

*Hanoi Nightmarket*


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq said:


> *Tran-Hung-Dao Street*


ahh ,you mistyped tq
Thats Tran Duy Hung st.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMGP0180bis by NaelleLM, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tran liet hung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lehieu1810


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tocvangrom


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by BILL


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by carlo_olivari


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Der bliver bedt i tempel i HCMC by Tuslingen, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

^^ this is not Hanoi, but Hochiminh City. Temples have a different feeling in the north. Moreover, the titles says HCMC also.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoian girls*


Chiều thu.. by KIKISS ♥, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Lon. by Tenthanhvien, on Flickr


Lời thề. by Tenthanhvien, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi National Park*


Trúc Linh (Fiona Vo) - Trên tầng mây Ba Vì National Park (Hà Nội) by Ồ studio | opro.vn | Đăng Thiện | 黎灯善, on Flickr


Thanh Huyền - Huddle Up Among Loneliness (Ba Vì National Park, Hà Nội) ★ Explored ★ by Ồ studio | opro.vn | Đăng Thiện | 黎灯善, on Flickr


Bảo Anh - Em Đã Từng Yêu ★ Explored ★ by Ồ studio | opro.vn | Đăng Thiện | 黎灯善, on Flickr


Thanh Huyền - Ba Vì National Park, Hà Nội (iPhone 4) by Ồ studio | opro.vn | Đăng Thiện | 黎灯善, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


Untitled by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


Untitled by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


Cumulonimbus cloud in Hanoi by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


Untitled by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


Untitled by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


Untitled by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


----------



## tudosg (Sep 4, 2011)

tq said:


> photo by SINBAD



Gorgeous pic, gorgeous house!


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Hanoi on CNN Part 2


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

tq said:


>


Stop?


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

no, it means "mind your step/drive"


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

オペラ座 by yosaki20000610, on Flickr


----------



## tudosg (Sep 4, 2011)

*Dear TQ

TQ posted two pictures on Hinh anh Ha Noi xua page 19, post # 358, linked here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407405&page=19 

The last two pictures are of my grandparents and aunt and uncle. Do you remember from whom you got these two pictures? Please, if you remember, let me know. Many thanks. 





*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_0196 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos from Hanoi, once again


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi by babuccia22, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

mid-autumn by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Untitled by _blackscorpion_, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi[Cidatel] (13) by ichordnean, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Travelmate Hanoi Hotel 8 by martingattravel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

DSC_0856 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr

DSC_0852 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

tudosg said:


> *Dear TQ
> 
> TQ posted two pictures on Hinh anh Ha Noi xua page 19, post # 358, linked here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407405&page=19
> 
> ...


Hello Tudosg!

Sorry for the late reply.

I forgot the to include the source that time.

I am very sorry~!

Try to search on Flickr. Good luck!

best greets. tq.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Cafe City View


Ảnh034 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

view from cafe citi view (green water indeed)


Ảnh029 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Ảnh028 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Ảnh040 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

new CBD


Ảnh020 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Ảnh021 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Ảnh007 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

DSC_1002 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr

DSC_1001 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr

DSC_1000 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr

DSC_0999 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr

DSC_0997 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr

DSC_0996 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr

DSC_0994 by tuanha_tuanha2000, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

DSC_1021 by wujunhe, on Flickr

DSC_1015 by wujunhe, on Flickr

DSC_1026 by wujunhe, on Flickr

DSC_1024 by wujunhe, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

hanoi city halong bay vietnam the sinh tourist (37) by Hector Villablanca (FotoVillablanca), on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotovillablanca/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

hanoi city halong bay vietnam the sinh tourist (438) by Hector Villablanca (FotoVillablanca), on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

oh oh...japanese,this pic you posted is not hanoi,it show ha long city!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

KoolKool said:


> oh oh...japanese,this pic you posted is not hanoi,it show ha long city!


the pic was tagged under "Hanoi city" for some odd reason. no wonder he was mistaken. for non-local this is not a big deal.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

KoolKool said:


> oh oh...japanese,this pic you posted is not hanoi,it show ha long city!


OK♪ Once again.


MMT_0787 by oguray, on Flickr


MMT_0793 by oguray, on Flickr


MMT_0798 by oguray, on Flickr


MMT_0807 by oguray, on Flickr


MMT_0823 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_0849 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> the pic was tagged under "Hanoi city" for some odd reason. no wonder he was mistaken. for non-local this is not a big deal.


usually foreign tourists travel Hanoi and Halong Bay as one trip so many of them tend to tag Hanoi and Halong as one destination


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_0864 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotovillablanca/6168212821/in/set-72157627592828837/lightbox/


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

_*"All by myself" *_


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_0735 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## vikhoa (Nov 1, 2010)

Hanoi - Panorama view from 72th Floor - Keangnam Tower



Full version: http://hanoi1000.vn/72/

(Photo by vikhoa & Trung Dung)



> *Hành trình nhiếp ảnh của những người đi 'săn' chân trời*
> 
> Hai tác giả trẻ Nguyễn Huy Trung Dũng và Vi Khoa vừa hoàn thiện "công trình" chụp toàn cảnh Hà Nội nhìn từ tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam Keangnam Landmark Towers.
> 
> http://vnexpress.net/gl/vi-tinh/gia...h-nhiep-anh-cua-nhung-nguoi-di-san-chan-troi/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos. So colorful and full of life.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....:cheers2:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_0624 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_0543 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_0198 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

terrace decoration, Rising Dragon Palace, Hanoi by Lori_NY, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## vnohara (Jan 30, 2011)

tq said:


> Hello Tudosg!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tq, very much for replying. I did try searching flickr but perhaps the owners of the pics had taken them off, I could not find anything. I was hoping, when reading that you were born in Germany, that you are my cousin's kid. Alas, you aren't! 

Once again, thank you. Best of luck to your noble endeavor!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

hanoi city of peace by Lori_NY, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_9756 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi, Vietnam by eddbowsher, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sea of Humanity by Mark Griffith (Vietnam), on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks to clear sky, the outskirt mountain ranges (Tam Dao, Ba Vi) are visible to the city, suddenly Hanoi become a mountain city 



ntha8282 said:


> DSC_1704 by quatcongnghiepkomasu, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1703 by quatcongnghiepkomasu, on Flickr





ntha8282 said:


> DSC_1712 by quatcongnghiepkomasu, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1710 by quatcongnghiepkomasu, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1706 by quatcongnghiepkomasu, on Flickr


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

MMT_9308 by oguray, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

French quarter at night



ken2004 said:


>


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

in early morning, fresh cut flowers carried on bicycle by farmers to the city


Ảnh000 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful flowers.

All by myself:


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

West Lake sunset:


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Le pont de la Montagne de jade by Jean-Louis POTIER, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots.....:cheers2:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

The remain of royal citadel


Ảnh056 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Ảnh062 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

guns n roses


Ảnh060 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Airport hall,Hanoi,Vietnam by Wendy's footprint, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake Area*










photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westside*










photo by lensfix










photo by Komasuvn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Old Quarter*










photo by beanhue


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hungvu_vtv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by to_be_or_to_be


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*early morning in the Old Quarter*



















photo by chuot beo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Dongchi*










photo by nuidoi










photo by vinhcuu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by duck555


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Landmark72*



















photo by ken2004


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Turtle Tower*










photo by viet_phoco


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Badinh District
*









photo by Noiay


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Đại Học Nông Nghiệp ^^ by [S.O.D] Wanghuy, on Flickr


good morning Hanoi , Vietnam (panorama) by [S.O.D] Wanghuy, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ken2004


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nuidoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westside*









*Downtown*









photo by Komasuvn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by ken2004


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by achthinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Bin_kute


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Gate of Literature Temple*










photo by vh_savatage


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by chestervn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Winter morning by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


Winter morning by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


000043 by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


000041 by DUC_SLA, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Morning Hanoi by -T.I-, on Flickr


Alone-r by -T.I-, on Flickr


Morning by -T.I-, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Chếnh choáng by dan toan, on Flickr


autumn morning by dan toan, on Flickr


autumn morning by dan toan, on Flickr


autumn morning by dan toan, on Flickr


Untitled by dan toan, on Flickr


a thousand flames by dan toan, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice new photos from Hanoi.....:cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Landmark72*









*Westside*









*Financial Quarter - NorthEastern Hoankiem*









*French Quarter*









photo by Wroo2311


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tranvutruong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492600209/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492579397/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492569257/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492560187/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492556873/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492552525/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492596499/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492591191/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492589069/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492563129/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492545073/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsctempest/6492616609/ by Tsc Tempest, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

shinning wiith the sun


Ảnh021 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

kite flutes (made of 7up cans), playing wonderful music in the sky


Ảnh009 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

tq said:


> photo by Bin_kute


I like this photo!:cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dangtv80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by creeye


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by to_be_or_not_to_be


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nck_kool


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

DSC_0541 by luciferkuoro, on Flickr


DSC_0564 by luciferkuoro, on Flickr


DSC_0549 by luciferkuoro, on Flickr


DSC_0748 by luciferkuoro, on Flickr


DSC_0735 by luciferkuoro, on Flickr


DSC_0842 by luciferkuoro, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by HieuPhamDuc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ngo-Quyen Street*










photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by to_be_or_be_to


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Opera House*










photo by tungdensl


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by caolinh9987


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by xuxu2211


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoians*


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


portrait, hanoi, 2011 by momofuku ando, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*HANOI TIMELASPE!* Enjoy! Some view is old because this timelaspe was done many month ago,but still nice


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*


Hồ Tây by vietnguyen™, on Flickr


Hồ Tây by vietnguyen™, on Flickr


Hồ Tây by vietnguyen™, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

enlighted by my PC by Kiribane, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi (1) by Ti Ouis, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Lunar new years is coming!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Temple Reflections by Canadian Veggie, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

old - from October 2011


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic pics! Always very interesting. :cheers:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

tq, your pictures is very beautiful 

i like these pics, look like somewhere in Seoul :lol:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

doi mat  by bim choet, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Hanoi....:cheers:


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Clean and beautiful.. two words are enough


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hanoi by Dave Laird, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Metropole hotel hanoi on christmas by n_dangthuy, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Classy Building by JavaSquid, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

new 2012 thread started: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87301084#post87301084


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSCN0259 by Heather April, on Flickr


----------



## sonitown (May 8, 2012)

hanoi have a many beautifull place n beautifull girl. i like this city


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

oh hey japanese001,you should post in 2012 version!!!!


----------

